
Wada hacking scandal: debate turns to the use of powerful legal drugs - bootload
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/sep/14/wada-hacking-abuse-debate-theraputic-use-drugs
======
supergirl
> He points out a further worrying issue with TUEs: in the past some athletes,
> such as Lance Armstrong, have been allowed TUEs retrospectively to escape
> possible bans, as the American did after testing positive for
> corticosteroids in 1999

I'm curious how many other cases like this exist. Starting to sound like a
pretty big loophole.

